# chóped (embutido)



## cuviense

Hi all,

could anybody tell me how to translate "chóped" into English? I also would like to know the origin of this word in Spanish, because I can't see the relationship between the verb "chop" and the cold meat!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## patman0623

What does _chóped_ mean in Spanish?


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, this is head cheese which according to Lunchmeat webpage is: 
"the meaty chunks of a cow's, sheep's, or pig's head, 
chopped and combined with a savory gelatinous broth 
and allowed to cool in a mold" 
It looks similar to a photo of chóped I cannot copy


----------



## La Bella Otero

When you buy it in Spain, the little words in Englis say "chopped pork". Chopped= choped or chope. There you have the origin of the word.


----------



## Hieroglyphic

Yes, but is there an English-language equivalent, in America or Europe?
_Chopped pork_ does not sound like anything I know.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo siento, no me había dado cuenta que el head cheese anterior era minusválido. Acá está la fotito del head cheese sanito.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Lo más parecido al chóped que conozco es el _head cheese_. Si quiere una traducción más socio-cultural que anatómica, yo lo llamaría _Spanish spam_.


----------



## perrocacheton

Alguna vez escuché chopped: Desmenuzado, esto fue en un restaurante mexicano en la Florida. Chopped para mí es rebanado, o en rajas.
Sin ninguna mala intención. Salud.


----------



## La Bella Otero

Por la foto parece que lo que llaman "head cheese" es lo que en España conocemos como "cabeza de jabalí", un tipo de fiambre diferente que se hace con carne de cabeza de jabalí o cerdo picada en gelatina. El chopped no tiene esa consistencia gelatinosa, es más parecido a la mortadela. Caray, a este paso vamos a crear una enciclopedia de fiambres.


----------



## e.ma

Creo que es _baloney_, ¿o _bologna_? (Aunque, ahora que lo dices, no sé hasta qué punto distingo el chóped de la mortadela...).


----------



## La Bella Otero

He intentado coger una foto de choped, pero me ha sido imposible. Con permiso de los moderadores, os aconsejo dirigiros a la página de una marca: www.elpozo.es Allí dirigiros a productos, pinchad luego en la opción "El pozo" (la primera que sale), en charcutería, y mirad donde dice "chopped" (la doble p va por eso de que queda más finolis en inglés) a libre disposición.


----------



## Moritzchen

e.ma said:


> Creo que es _baloney_, o _bologna_? (Aunque, ahora que lo dices, no sé hasta qué punto distingo el chóped de la mortadela...)


 
El bologna se parece al salchichón con el perdón del salchichón.


----------



## e.ma

Desde luego, si se parece al salchichón no es chóped. ¿No te estarás refiriendo al "salami", Moritzchen?

Lo que he encontrado:
chóped: http://fotinga.atwebpages.com/ver.php?imagen=upload/20071105361954_200707_choped-cara.jpg;
boloney/bologna: http://skreened.com/product/jwtgebdyvahpnjplwnbn;
salchichón: http://www.mayesal.com/salchichon.htm;
y un monográfico sobre ese tipo de embutidos: http://boletines.consumer.es/?p=200...bien/alimentos_a_debate/2007/12/12/172772.php.
No sé si esto os dice algo.


----------



## cuviense

El chóped es de color rosado y de aspecto muy similar a la mortadela. El "head cheese" es como bien decíais la "cabeza de jabalí". 

Mi pregunta sobre el origen de este término es que en clase de inglés salió la pregunta de si "chóped" (la RAE admite la "españolización" de este anglicismo) tenía algo que ver con el verbo "chop". En realidad es bastante obvio que están relacionadas, pero me gustaría saber por qué, pues, a mi entender, todos los fiambres se cortan en lonchas = chop, por eso no veo la relación.

¡Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones!


----------



## e.ma

Entonces al final ¿cómo se dice chóped en inglés?


----------



## CanalGirl

Creo que el chóped no existe en los países de habla inglesa. 
Ni siquiera en los de habla española, aparte de España, ¡jejeje!


----------



## e.ma

(I know, I know, a spade be a spade and a _churro_ be a _churro_, but...),
then how would you say boloney in Spanish?


----------



## cuviense

Pues ni idea de cómo se dice. Es más, me gustaría aprovechar este hilo para preguntaros si conocéis alguna web o diccionario en la que aparezcan los nombres de los embutidos tanto en inglés como en español y así salimos de dudas.


----------



## CanalGirl

e.ma said:


> (I know, I know, a spade be a spade and a _churro_ be a _churro_, but...)
> then how would you say boloney in Spanish?


 
Baloney, with an a, means chorrada, tontería, necedad.
Got you there, e.ma.!
Besos.

PS-But perhaps bologna, from which baloney derives, is what you folks call chóped.  I'm not into that kind of stuff, myself.


----------



## e.ma

Ok, but notice I said b*o*loney, which MW defines only as a variant of bologna.
(I really don't know where I got that word from).

I'm not an expert in chóped either


----------



## turi

Estoy de acuerdo con Filis Cañí en que lo mas parecido al chopé/chopped es "spam" en inglés, incluso en el sabor, y es que no saben a nada.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Yo diría que el chóped es un invento español que no cuenta con más de 20 años, porque cuando yo era más joven eso no existía. Parece una forma de aprovechar ciertas partes del cerdo que antes eran consideradas poco aptas para ser convertidas en embutido. 

Cuando cortas un embutido en lonchas, a eso se le llama _slice_, no _chop_. _Chopped_ me sugiere un embutido hecho con tropezones, como la cabeza de jabalí.


----------



## e.ma

Filis, no sé cómo se me ha podido pasar tu _spam_.


----------



## espider

De todas formas "chopped pork" existe en inglés; efectivamente es lo que se conoce por la marca "Spam" y se pone como ingrediente en los botes de otras "carnes" en lata. En cambio " head cheese" nada quiere decir en inglés (por lo menos en Inglaterra, en cuanto al otro lado del charco ni idea). También se dice "cut" en lugar de "chopped" pero en calidad de sustantivo adjectival en un contexto concreto; o sea, un surtido de carnes frías tales como embutidos,chorizos y sobre todo jamones, se llama "(selection of) cold cuts".


----------



## CARALVA

I suggest we all go out to the "Deli" and buy some chopped cheese, cabeza de jabali,  boloney, bologna, salchichón, mortadela, salami.. whatever you can get in your city and celebrate!!!!!!!


----------



## turi

No se si realmente recuerda al "Corned beef", quizá en que ambos vienen en lata......?, porqué en sabor se distinguen bastante.

t.


----------



## Filis Cañí

turissa said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Filis Cañí en que lo mas parecido al chopé/chopped es "spam" en inglés, incluso en el sabor, y es que no saben a nada.
> 
> Saludos, t.


 
Todo depende del hambre que se tenga, Turissa. Yo aún recuerdo los días en que un bote de spam mezclado con los espaguetis me sabía a _bocatto di Cardinale._


----------



## turi

Ahí si converjo Fillis, los espaguetis le daban sabor al spam. En realidad era "ehar algo al buche", ¿no?


----------



## turi

La verdad, es que, ¡Sorpresa, sorpresa!, tampoco sabe a nada, quizá tiene, a diferencia del "fresco", connotaciones metálicas, seguramente es en lo único que, en líneas generales, se diferencian. 

Ha sido un placer, y aún sigue, el poder sonreir de vez en cuando con las notas de todos. ¡Un saludo!, t.


----------



## Moritzchen

Oye Einstein, que no confundo el bologna con el salame o el salchichón. Salchichón acá no encuentro, el salame lo traen de Italia o Argentina así que se puede comer en lugar de la copia doméstica que me parece debe saber como ese famoso chóped. Y el bologna se lo dejo a los niños de primaria que parece que les gusta.


----------



## e.ma

Ya veo que sabes de lo que hablas, Moritzchen. Más bien soy yo quien no sabe lo que es _bologna_.


----------



## maestralola

Sé que el producto final no está rebanado, pero cuando preparan el chóped, ellos cortan la carne en pedacitos y luego forman un pedazo grande y lo ponen en lata. Es un producto procesado ( quiero decir "processed"). Creo que esto es la relación entre la palabra inglés chopped y chóped.


----------



## espider

Sí, es lo que intentaba explicar antes. Tales "carnes" procesadas se comercializan como "Spam" (una marca registrada) o "luncheon meat" (otras marcas). Este último término se aplica tanto a lo enlatado como a los trozos sueltos que se venden en carnicerías. Entre otros ingredientes consisten en "chopped pork" o "chopped ham" pero hoy en día en la lista de ingredientes se suele poner "reformed ham/pork/chicken". Todo eso se aplica al RU. En EE.UU, la tierra del meatloaf, ¿ quién sabe? A propósito, dudo que mi familia sea la única que suele referir a tales "carnes" como "square pig".


----------



## Miguel Antonio

cuviense said:


> El chóped es de color rosado y de aspecto muy similar a la mortadela. El "head cheese" es como bien decíais la "cabeza de jabalí".
> 
> Mi pregunta sobre el origen de este término es que en clase de inglés salió la pregunta de si "chóped" (la RAE admite la "españolización" de este anglicismo) tenía algo que ver con el verbo "chop". En realidad es bastante obvio que están relacionadas, pero me gustaría saber por qué, pues, a mi entender, todos los fiambres se cortan en lonchas = chop, por eso no veo la relación.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones!


 ¿E lojo ti como fas os chourisos? Primero hay que *picar* la carne finito (_chop_) y una vez elaborado el embutido, se corta en lonchas.


----------



## alacant

e.ma said:


> Entonces al final ¿cómo se dice chóped en inglés?


 
Chopped pork or spam, or pork luncheon meat. As has already been pointed out the word derives from english.

Saludos, alacant


----------



## espider

¿Alicante es un "puerto cortado" (chopped port)? I chopped pork mejor!


----------



## SBM

Parece ser que existe algo parecido en Alemania, el Bierschinken. Mirad en la Wikipedia.


----------



## Bevj

Llego tarde pero a mí me parece que 'chopped pork' y 'Spam' no son el mismo embutido.
Chopped pork es eso, carne de cerdo y poca cosa más, mientras que 'Spam' es carne de cerdo con otras ingredientes y aditivos.
Desde luego 'chopped pork' es de una calidad más alta.


----------



## spanishfood

Hola, Cuviense: No conozco ninguna web fiable para lo que solicitas, donde salgan los nombres de los embutidos en inglés, yo lo que he llegado a utilizar son webs o tiendas online que venden dichos productos, prueba a ver si te sirve, parece que no están traducidas por Google translator, como hacen muchas...
http://ladespensashop.com/

Además, prueba a comprobar con los resultados del buscador de imágenes de Google del respectivo país, por ejemplo Google UK.


----------

